

What's really going on with music on Twitter? - voidfiles
http://twitter.tastestalkr.com/

======
voidfiles
Does anyone have ideas on things I can do with the music data on twitter?

~~~
jacquesm
I'm not 'on twitter', but I think you could do worse than to simply spot new
and popular music and run a chart that is accessible to everybody else.

That in turn you could integrate with last.fm, pandora, daz.com and so on to
make it look good and give extra background information. Link it to itunes or
amazon and you might even make a buck.

~~~
voidfiles
cool, doly noted.

